# IR Setup - Hopefully a simple question



## touristique (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there

I just bought a cabinet to put my cable box (Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR) in, and the door covers the box. I therefore only want to be able to use the remote with the door closed—do I simply need the little $10 IR receiver plugged in the back and mounted under the TV (for example), or do I need a receiver, transmitter, and emitter, just for this?

Much appreciated.

Hamish


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the Shack!

If your DVR has the ability to add an external receiver for the IR then that will be all you need.

On a side note, does your cabinet have lots of airflow inside as DVR's get hot even when not powered on so make sure you have enough air movement otherwise your risk damaging the unit or the hard drive may fail.


----------



## touristique (Feb 3, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi and Welcome to the Shack!
> 
> If your DVR has the ability to add an external receiver for the IR then that will be all you need.
> 
> On a side note, does your cabinet have lots of airflow inside as DVR's get hot even when not powered on so make sure you have enough air movement otherwise your risk damaging the unit or the hard drive may fail.


It has the 3.5mm jack "IR" port in the back—so hopefully that works then, thank you so much.

The cabinet is backless, so it should be pretty well ventilated, thanks.


----------



## touristique (Feb 3, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi and Welcome to the Shack!
> 
> If your DVR has the ability to add an external receiver for the IR then that will be all you need.
> 
> On a side note, does your cabinet have lots of airflow inside as DVR's get hot even when not powered on so make sure you have enough air movement otherwise your risk damaging the unit or the hard drive may fail.


Can you recommend me a product to do this by any chance?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I found this one here


----------



## touristique (Feb 3, 2009)

Great! Thank you—and that's all I should need, correct?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Tony, I believe that's an emitter and not a receiver. He needs an IR system.

I use the Xantech System, but there are many different types.

The receiver sits out in the open, where you have a view with your remote. The receiver connects to a distributor connector box (that has a wall wart power supply). From the distributor connector box, you plug in either emitters (as in the one pointed out by Tony), or you can go direct with a cable into the rear of any equipment with an IR input.

Here's a rough diagram of how they work..









brucek


----------



## touristique (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, all that to extend one cable box? I'll look into it, thanks. I assume there's no way to do this with one cable?

Much appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I assume there's no way to do this with one cable?


Well, the IR plug in the back of any equipment accepts IR commands from a receiver. The receiver requires power to operate, so you need a connecting block with a power supply. The connecting blocks usually have a number of outputs on them to run many pieces of equipment. So, you could put as much equipment in your rack as you want and still be able to operate it with the system.

The receivers are very powerful too. No more pointing directly at your devices to get it to accept commands. That's kinda nice.

I bought mine as a kit with the receiver, connecting block, power supply and 6 LED emitters. The emitters stick on the equipment that doesn't have an IR plug in the back.

It was quite cheap at the time - something like $79 I believe.

You may not need the whole kit. Just the receiver and connecting block with power supply. Then use your own mini plug cable.

brucek


----------



## touristique (Feb 3, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense. I thought it might be powered by the cable box. Which kit do you have?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

brucek said:


> Tony, I believe that's an emitter and not a receiver. He needs an IR system.


Oops, :hide: your right. dont they make a battery operated receiver like the one I showed?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I have the Hidden Link 291 kit. 

I see it's up to $95 at Parts Express.

brucek


----------



## touristique (Feb 3, 2009)

brucek said:


> I have the Hidden Link 291 kit.
> 
> I see it's up to $95 at Parts Express.
> 
> brucek


Great! I just ordered it from Smarthome with their 20% off coupon.

Thank you!

One other random question—the cupboard is open at the back, and thus somewhat ventilated, but the front door will likely be closed most of the time. My Scientific Atlanta DVR has a USB port in the front—do you think that will power a small bendy USB fan?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> do you think that will power a small bendy USB fan?


Yeah, but I wonder how much air those USB fans move.

Do you really think you'll have a problem, since the rear is open? 

My PVR has an internal fan that turns on if the unit heats up. Perhaps yours does too.

That 20% off makes the price of the Xantech pretty good. You're gonna be surprised at how small it is when you get it.....

brucek


----------

